
Git Tools – Signing Your Work - zatkin
https://git-scm.com/book/en/v2/Git-Tools-Signing-Your-Work
======
JoachimS
The Cryptech project use signed commits. I in fact sign all commits in all
projects I work on. I wish that Github would show signed commits though. That
is, show signatures and that a commit is signed.

